# Couple J-Bugs and a twitch



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas,

Just finished swim testing these guys. Finally feel like I'm getting out of my funk! 
Here are a couple new Musky Jitter-Bugs and a twitch/crank bait. 
The one J-bug is a little busy for my tase but it is crazy cool in the sun, it has a couple of chameleon phase shift colors with a couple if different types of glitter dust in it....looks pretty crazy in the sun. the other J-bug is a screw up that I figured i would just get cleared up, if you notice there are some blemishes around the eye, the second layer of e-tex corrected ita nd it's baby smooth but the inperfection can still be seen....It swims GREAT though!
The last is a 6 inch twith / crank bait that with this shape has a tighter wiggle!

Hope spring is treating everyone well,

MS


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy Easter to everyone 

Crappy Cell pics, but.......Couple more J-bugs on deck, just need hardware........How's everyone else finishing up the building season and preparing for season opener?

















MS


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

MS,
Nice plugs you got there! Also, congrats on the little one. Season opener? I've been fishing since the middle of March!! It's nice being able to fish year round. Haven't got any to eat yet, but I've raised a few.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cutt 'em,

thanks...yeah we have a month to go 

time to finish up some loose ends!

MS


----------

